# Wild Cought Angels



## Nes1983 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi everyone i just have a quick question, I was wanting to try to breed wild cought angels but i heard that the water quality has to be the same as discus is that true? I dont really want to have to do the whole add rain water to my tap water thing if thats the only way to keep Wild Cought Angels. Thanks for the replies


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I see you are in Vancouver so your tap water should already be very soft. No need to add r.o. or rain water.


----------



## Nes1983 (Mar 13, 2012)

Im in terrace bc its way up north 3 hrs from alaska lol im not sure if our water is hard or not. What would happen if i put them into the water with out making soft would they ajust to it?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

My opinion is that you are right in that the water quality should be really good and it can't hurt for it to be on par with what Discus keepers do. That's just changing water. 

I don't think the water chemistry makes that much difference, which is what I think you are referring to when you are talking about adding rain water etc. With Vancouver water, I haven't found that I needed to do that at all for wild discus, wild angels or Altums. Vancouver tap water is just fine. With other fish, I find that adding a little sea salt, epsom salts or Equilibrum is more than enough to keep things stable

My experience of course, I am sure others will think otherwise


----------



## Nes1983 (Mar 13, 2012)

that would be great if i still lived in vancouver lol im not to sure i guess i will have to do more reasearch on it thanks tho


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

while you are doing your reasearch check into your local water.....
and maybe change your location so others will not keep giving you the same feedback.


----------



## Nes1983 (Mar 13, 2012)

ok, thanks that was the only location that i can add that is the closest to me also i did add that i live in northern bc on my profile.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Interesting your WC angel, is there any pic can share ?


Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk


----------

